# Time for the 3rd come on over cafe swapmeet and ride July 19th, oside, Cali



## BFGforme (Jun 8, 2020)

I believe it's time to have another swapmeet and ride in Oceanside CA again! 3rd swapmeet will set up at 6am and go till 10 ish....2405 Oceanside Blvd, Oceanside CA 92054 bike ride to follow at THE CUP on Wisconsin Ave in Oceanside, come have a beer before the ride, kickstands up around 1130! Swapmeet is free for all, just come support a small local business by buying a coffee or a delicious breakfast panini (ask trip3 about them) we will practice social distancing and masks for those who believe! Let me know if interested! Thanks Dave


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2020)

All right! Sunday, July 19, 2020  Looks like a good day to do it.
The panini's are Great!
I will ride with @Cory to sling some bike bits and go for a ride.



















Thanks to @markivpedalpusher for the great pics from the 1st one. 
more pics here https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...wapmeet-moved-to-the-23-of-june.153226/page-2


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 15, 2020)

All right folks, let's get this rolling... who's coming so I can plan accordingly


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 16, 2020)

Looks like your bench time is over


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Looks like your bench time is over



Yup, back on the field!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 28, 2020)

Alright so this is the next big one for so Cal, who's coming? Let's make this a good one....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m up for it
Just hope to find Swap Meet prices -  just not seeing much of that anymore 

I’ll be bringing once again some wheels at great price—- ( can’t keep them forever )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 5, 2020)

Who's bringing what?


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 10, 2020)

Alrighty folks, we're one week away from another great swapmeet and ride! Let's make this the best one yet!!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m planning to be there. Nothing to sell, but got some cash to spend! Lol


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 12, 2020)

Countdown begins..... who's coming to sell? Who's coming for the ride? One week to go.....


----------



## higgens (Jul 12, 2020)

I’ve got stuff to sell


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2020)

States is being shut down again including bars & inside seating at restaurants. Is this swap still a go??


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 13, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> States is being shut down again including bars & inside seating at restaurants. Is this swap still a go??



Yes, it sure is! Outdoor swapmeets are still allowed just like farmers markets! And it's outside with lots of space so yup thumbs up! People can wear masks if they want to, I'll be wearing one as our cafe will be open with seating outside on both our decks!! Gonna be a great day!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 13, 2020)

Don't forget to try our breakfast bagel and a raspberry white chocolate mocha, delicious....


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 13, 2020)

Also one more note, can still get a beer at the cup and legally can hangout where we park the bikes for the ride!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 14, 2020)

Weather is gonna be great for a swap and a ride....


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 16, 2020)

Looks like it's going to be a great turnout again! Heard couple motorbike and autocycles will be for sale.... LoL never know....


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 18, 2020)

Alright folks tomorrow is the big day! Our building is being painted so the only signage is conover automotive, big grey building with 4 super tall palm trees! Google should get you here, if you get lost, call (760)201-3393 Cafe will be open at 6:15 for coffee and breakfast/lunch! Can't wait to see everyone, socially distancing of course!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 18, 2020)

Another cali swap I wish i could make. Sounds like it’ll be a good one. Good luck!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2020)

I stole Sweeties Ford and flew down there spontaneously this AM...












Super-fun time; well worth the trip.
Thanks Dave @BFGforme for putting this on, and having breakfast and coffee there for us too!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2020)

Were brown flip flops a requirement to attend?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Were brown flip flops a requirement to attend?



Precisely why I couldn't make it this time


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks to all for attending the swapmeet today and for all that made it for the ride, two came from Arizona and two from Montana just for the ride, good time had by all! Took the'39 DX for its maiden voyage!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Precisely why I couldn't make it this time



Waited till I got home....


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2020)

Funny thing is my chick wore brown flips today to work cafe! Funny$hit!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2020)

To me riding old bikes in flip-flops is...pedal blocks roll and bye bye to skin on top of foot is gone.....yikes


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2020)

one more, yours truly, forwarded from Eric @Cardiff Bike Shop
I had fun. Jamie @higgens sold stuff, Kerry sold me a bell for $2, Big time shopper Santee @Rust_Trader was First one there, making offers,
Vince @Goatroper was there with an original Milsco Pogo saddle, that I got to touch!







BFGforme said:


> To me riding old bikes in flip-flops is...pedal blocks roll and bye bye to skin on top of foot is gone.....yikes



It's not often, just yesterday; no "rollers".


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2020)

I’m bummed I wasn’t able to go. Got called into work today to load a truck up for an upcoming show.   Oh well, always next time


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> I’m bummed I wasn’t able to go. Got called into work today to load a truck up for an upcoming show.   Oh well, always next time



Thinking maybe do another in September, maybe not start so early @higgins...


----------



## Fonseca927 (Aug 18, 2020)

Any swaps still being planned for September....?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 18, 2020)

If there's interested people I'll plan one right now!


----------

